# Ford 1900 3PL hydrulic no power. repaired



## AgeZap (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello All,

I have a Ford 1900 4wd I've recently purchased.
Location is Mildura Victoria Australia.
It has no fork or other attachments, everything in this post is regarding the 3PL hydrulics. I am aware its fitted with 2wd tires on the front and it also has a cab tractor set. 








When i inspected the tractor I lifted the 3pl right to the top and the pump nearly stalled the tractor but the lift was jumping as it raised.

Once I got the tractor home I checked the fluid and it was Milky, previous owner had it stored outdoors. I drained the fluid, there are 3 drain ports on the 4wd ford 1900's the shaft going to the front diff also has a drain at the gearbox.

I also removed the 4 bolt metal strainer that is on the suction side of the pump (large soild tube running from gearbox housing to pump) gave it a clean and did the fluid change.















After the fluid change the lift ran smoothly and once again nearly stalled the tractor once the lift leaver raised to the very top.

Now the issues began, once the hydrulics warmed up the attachments on the 3PL (50" rotary hoe) would start jumping up and down abit and eventually wouldn't lift up at all even with high revs and the lift handle fully raised.

I searched online for answers to see if it was the oil I put in, or if it was an air lock in the system, or if it was my pump.

I tried bleeding the air out from the banjo bolt on the pump outlet, I didn't help. I already knew the strainer was clean.

After lots of searching I couldn't find the answers I needed. I decided to head back to the local ag dealer and ask if maybe it was the wrong oil and they said it's what was listed and what is usually sold to other 1900 owners. A tractor mechanic who was over hearing the conversation had his doom and gloom input saying the pump had shit itself and as the oil is getting thin the pump won't pump it, said I should put a pressure gauge on and check the pressure as it should be around 2500-2700psi. Then proceeded to say that I should just pull the pump off and get it replaced or repaired.

I decided to check the pressure but didn't have a gauge that read so high.
I read somewhere in my searching that somebody removed there bypass valve (round knob directly under the seat at the front) and cleaned it up and that solved thier issues. I decided to try this, I removed the 6bolts around the valve and pulled it







I didn't do my research because along with it came the piston and bore that pushes the shaft for the 3pl arms.








Once in had it out and on the bench I removed the needle valve and it looked clean and no blockages but then the piston slid out of the bore and jackpot! I found the issue. The seal on the piston was shot....like completely shot, not sure how it it even lifted the arms up, I managed to get a replacement seal and made sure I took the piston with
Decayed seal into the ag dealer to show them they were wrong. Glad I didn't pull the pump off.















I reinstalled everything and the tractor has sat in the shed with the same 50" rotary hoe on sitting around 10inches off the ground for 3 days now, I just wanted to see how much it would creep down.

I was happy with the $20 fix.

The replacement seal I installed was abit thinner than the original but it seems to be working and if it stops working it's an easy fix.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice work! I’m sure there will be others who encounter this problem. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## electroryan (Sep 9, 2021)

That maybe the issue im having as linkages shake like hell. I have the shibarua se3000 which is apparently the same as ford 1900. What does the valve under the seat at the front actually do ? mine doesnt seem to do anything...


----------

